# Feed and weed.



## gbb (1 Oct 2019)

Almost certainly applied it too late but the weeds in my lawn have well and truly taken over. Now, I have rotting patches of weeds, should I remove them somehow ? I'm not going to be re seeding until the spring if that's relevant.
All done too late in the year of course but I just suddenly got utterly fed up of looking at 50% weed, 50% grass.


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2019)

The danger is that if you don't remove them and re-seed it'll turn to moss. Which will kill the rest of the grass.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Oct 2019)

The ones that have ‘rotted down’ whilst still in the lawn are well and truly alive. They are just dormant and the leaves have just died back. You can try removing the well established root systems. For now, no amount of herbicide will work. There is no ‘supporting infrastructure’ to take the poison down. 

Saying all that, now is a great time to sow grass seed.


----------



## sleuthey (1 Oct 2019)

Monty said on gardeners world that the best time of the year to sow seed is September, it grows in the autumn then thickens in the spring. I would not worry about being a day late


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2019)

Give it a good rake first to 'scarify' the soil.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Saying all that, now is a great time to sow grass seed.



Is that true?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Is that true?



Definitely. Autumn is THE best season. Summer is the worst.


----------



## gbb (2 Oct 2019)

Had look this evening and the dying rotting weeds are just disappearing leaving small patches of soil. I will chuck some seed o this weekend, if it takes it takes, if it doesnt...ah well.
We live in an area heavy with clay so the drainage in my garden is abysmal, I usually get moss really bad but this year hasn't been as bad.
I never was a gardener, now I'm paying the price. Still, seed this weekend then start taking a bit more care in the spring. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> Had look this evening and the dying rotting weeds are just disappearing leaving small patches of soil. I will chuck some seed o this weekend, if it takes it takes, if it doesnt...ah well.
> We live in an area heavy with clay so the drainage in my garden is abysmal, I usually get moss really bad but this year hasn't been as bad.
> I never was a gardener, now I'm paying the price. Still, seed this weekend then start taking a bit more care in the spring. Thanks for the suggestions.




They’ll be back.


----------



## gbb (2 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> They’ll be back.


Inevitably I guess. But this time, I'll be waiting and deal with them Instead of ignoring them....well, that's the plan anyway.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2019)

Popped some seeds down a month or two back, and the grass is picking up well. Some idiot scattered weed and feed by hand.... and zapped the grass in uniform patches.....

Back to the trusted mechanical 'scatterer' which takes time, rather than 'oh I'll stick it down now' approach.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> Had look this evening and the dying rotting weeds are just disappearing leaving small patches of soil. I will chuck some seed o this weekend, if it takes it takes, if it doesnt...ah well.
> We live in an area heavy with clay so the drainage in my garden is abysmal, I usually get moss really bad but this year hasn't been as bad.
> I never was a gardener, now I'm paying the price. Still, seed this weekend then start taking a bit more care in the spring. Thanks for the suggestions.



View: https://youtu.be/nPVD_w66yPg


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2019)

My lawns are doing OK, other than the back you dare not walk on as it's so wet. I put rubber ground mats down on it, even if to go once across it at present. This is a well drained lawn, it's just rained so much.


----------

